# Dimension clavier apple



## titom63 (8 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

Je cherche partout les dimensions du dernier clavier apple filaire alu, et je les trouves nulle part.
Quelqu'un qui possede le claviers peut il me donner l'info en le mesurant ?

Merci beaucoup..


----------



## Zyrol (8 Avril 2008)

Longueur : 43 cm
Largeur : 11,5 cm
épaisseur coté barre d'espace : 0,6 cm sans les touches
épaisseur coté touches de fonction : 1,5 cm sans les touches


----------



## titom63 (9 Avril 2008)

Merci beaucoup !!!!!!!!


----------

